# Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2017



## Musyupick (16 Sep 2017)

*We would like to invite you to take part in Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2017!
Prize pool:* € 3,000 + diplomas + certificates + magazine
*Accepting entries:* September 1st – 30th
*Evaluating entries:* October 11st – 31st
*Results:* December 1st

This year all contestants should provide a video of their biotope aquaria.

Biotope Aquarium Design Contest on Facebook



Follow the events!
We promise it's going to be exciting!

Submit entry


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Sep 2017)

Thanks for the invite Musyupick...anyone interested in entering?


----------



## Nelson (16 Sep 2017)

How long does the video need to be ?.


----------



## PARAGUAY (17 Sep 2017)

Some great ones last year. Your our man for this Neil.


----------



## Nelson (17 Sep 2017)

PARAGUAY said:


> Your our man for this Neil.


 Don't think so.
I'll probably enter,but the tank isn't great.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Sep 2017)

I immediately thought of you Neil as well


----------



## Musyupick (18 Sep 2017)

Neil, we have no specific requirements to the video. But you can see the examples here: YouTube channel


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Sep 2017)

Sure some of UKAPS members have set up biotopes worthy of entering in the last year


----------



## Musyupick (31 Oct 2017)

Are you ready to see the 105 best biotope aquaria 2017? Then please go to our page! http://biotope-aquarium.info/badc-2017/aquaria/
On November 10th we will reveal the authors of the entries, and on December 1st the winners of the contest will be named.
Enjoy viewing!


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Oct 2017)

@Musyupick thanks for posting the link, there are some really great examples of biotopes.


----------



## zozo (31 Oct 2017)

Godzillita...


Realy impressive message send! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nelson (31 Oct 2017)

Mines really crap compared to most of the others. Embarrassed .


----------



## zozo (31 Oct 2017)

Nelson said:


> Embarrassed .



Don't be..  You did a nice job from imagination and looking at pics only.. That it can't compair to a scape from somebody recreating a biotope he's living on top off is nothing to embarrassed about. How can you create a biotope and pinpoint it on the map if you've never been there and never seen it with your own eyes.


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Oct 2017)

Nelson said:


> Mines really crap compared to most of the others. Embarrassed .


I don't think so either, it holds it's own, and you actually took part, that's worth a lot in itself.


----------



## Musyupick (1 Nov 2017)

Neil, your aquarium is really good. There is nothing in it to be embarrassed. Moreover, your aquarium look like a nature biotope, because there are three fish species in it. They make a beautiful community taking their own niche. In most rivers and lakes in nature there are many species, and recreating a biotope with only one species is not quite correct, except for the cases when only one species lives in a waterbody. Yes, choosing a biotope with only one species is allowed, but such aquaria usually look pretty dull, don't they?


----------



## Nelson (1 Nov 2017)

Thanks for your kind words Musyupick .
I do feel my photography let the tank down,but the quality of some of the other tanks is amazing .
It is my first year trying biotopes,so still a lot to learn .


----------



## Musyupick (13 Nov 2017)

And now you can find out who are the authors of the aquaria!
http://biotope-aquarium.info/badc-2017/aquaria/


----------



## Musyupick (2 Dec 2017)

The organizers and the jury members evaluated all the entries using special criteria and now you can see the results.
Very soon we will publish points for each criterion, as well as comments of the jury members to some entries. Follow the page update.
Congratulations to all the participants with a great result!
http://biotope-aquarium.info/badc-2017/aquaria/


----------



## Costa (3 Dec 2017)

Some amazing scapes. I like #2 and #5 the most!


----------



## Musyupick (4 Dec 2017)

Costa, would you like to try next year?


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Dec 2017)

Congratulations to everybody who entered,some really amazing insights and l like that some have done different areas of the same habitats


----------



## Musyupick (18 Jan 2018)

Magazines for aquarists
50 Best Biotope Aquaria 2017
World Best Biotope Aquaria 2016
Price: $10 each including delivery by mail
Payment via PayPal


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Feb 2018)

Recieved yesterday,excellent quality illustrations,good info,brilliant reference for biotopes,Thanks


----------



## Musyupick (9 Apr 2018)

The magazines are packed in protective envelopes with bubble wrap


----------

